# Gregorian chant research?



## JosTUBA

Any thoughts on where(in the web) can I find recent research about early medieval plainchant?

I'm writing a research paper for a college writing course. I'm using this topic because it interest me and also I'm a music major. I have a couple of ideas, but I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## Mandryka

http://forum.musicasacra.com/forum/categories/gregorian-chant-general


----------



## JosTUBA

Thanks! appreciate it!


----------

